# TSH, FT4, FT3 (With and w/o Armour Thyroid)



## Avy124 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi,

I am hoping for some feedback to guide me in the right direction. My goal is to have my FT3 in the optimal range. My primary reason is b/c I have always struggled with weight and have battled clinical depression.

12/8/15

TSH: 1.17

FT4: 1.1

FT3: 2.5

No TPO or TGab, but 38% TSI antibodies.

7/23/16 (At 120 mg of Armour... I started out at 15mg in December 2015. )

TSH: ←0.01

FT4: 1.2

FT3: 3

In late spring, my FT3 was at 3.6, and I felt great. I don't think I ever felt that good in my life. In about 2 months the FT3 crashed to 2.4.

Since then I have been gradually getting my medication increased... and my FT3 levels have been increasing again.

My question is: will I be able to maintain my FT3 in the optimal range?

Is there something I should be tested for?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you please edit your post to include reference ranges? Thanks!


----------



## Avy124 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry about that.

Reference Ranges:

TSH 0.4-4.5 mIU/L

FT4 0.8-1.8 ng/dL

FT3 2.3-4.2 pg/mL


----------



## Kibes89 (Aug 13, 2016)

Your before results seem normal, not sure about the antibody percentage. If you're lower than a .01 it sounds like the medication is putting you hyper. Hyper can make you feel crappy, just like being hypo does. I would think they need to lower your meds (if you even need them? As I said I don't know about antibody percentages)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t3 is still too low. TSH and free t4 are more or less irrelevant with Armour or other desiccated medications.


----------



## Avy124 (Feb 2, 2016)

I agree with you that my FT3 is still too low. When I started taking Armour my FT3 gradually build up up to a level of 3.6 over the course of a few months. After that it crashed and I've been trying to get it increased all over again (by taking more medication), but I am worried that the same thing will happen.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> 38% TSI antibodies.


Having TSI antibodies, may make it difficult to stabilize. TSI is usually linked with being hyper, since you are presenting hypo, you likely have TPO antibodies as well.

Has your doctor dixcussed anything about your TSI antibodies?

Have you ever had TPO or thyroglobulin antibodies tests run?


----------



## Avy124 (Feb 2, 2016)

In December I had thyroid perodixase AB tested.

The result was: <1 <9 IU/ML (Reference Range)

It's interesting b/c TSI antibodies stimulate the thyroid gland to produce excess hormones and can lead to hyperthyroidism/Graves. I'm having the opposite problem.

My doctor has not discussed the TSI antibodies.

I assumed it was from leaky gut, which I have been working on treating pretty religiously for the past half year (and to some degree before). My gut has improved since then.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had a thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## Avy124 (Feb 2, 2016)

About more than ten years ago my general physician at the time had ordered me to go for an ultrasound and then follow-up the next year, and that was the end of it. He ordered it back then because my neck looked slightly swollen (but then I was also overweight). Nothing came of it back then.

In December before I went on Armour my current doctor performed an ultrasound in person. He said I was fine.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would suggest (and this goes for everything thyroid-related, not just this ultrasound) that you ask for copies of all lab and test reports.

I'd be surprised (pleasantly so!) if you didn't have any nodules with the presence of TSI.


----------



## Avy124 (Feb 2, 2016)

Not sure if these will be helpful but these are my results from 2004 and my follow-up in 2005.

Aug. 2004

"High-resolution small parts imaging was performed to evaluate the thyroid lobes. The right lobe measures 5.3 x 1.4 x 1.2 cm in greatest dimension. A small hypodense nodule is observed measuring 2.8 x 2.3 x 2.9 mm in greatest dimension. The isthmus measures 5.1 mm. The left thyroid lobe measures 4.2 x 1.1 x 1.5 cm in greatest dimension.

Impression:

Normal thyroid ultrasound. tiny nodules vs. cysts right thyroid lobe."

Aug. 2005

"High-resolution small parts imaging was performed to evaluate the thyroid gland. Examination is compared to the most recent dated 8/20/2004.

Compared to the previous examination, there is no significant change.

The right lobe measures 5.2 x 1.2 x 1.4 cm and contains a 0.3 x .2 x .3 cm cyst.

The left lobe measures 4.2 x 1.3 x 1.1 cm and is homogeneous in echotexture.

The isthmus 0.43 cm.

Impression:

Small sub cm cyst right lobe of the thyroid gland unchanged since 8/20/04. "


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

So it's been 11 years since your last ultrasound? If so, I would request a new one be done now.


----------



## Avy124 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you for your feedback. I am going for a thyroid ultrasound today or tomorrow.


----------



## Avy124 (Feb 2, 2016)

"My results are:

Findings: Both lobes of the thyroid are prominent in size but they are homogeneous in appearance without focal nodule.

The right measures 5.7 x 1.8 cm, the left is 5.0 x 1.5 cm.

Impression: Slightly prominent thyroid size but no discrete nodules. "


----------

